# Power Pack, would this be OK for N scale?



## marc1kim (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm currently aquiring pieces to build my first N scale layout. I was going though some of my old HO scale stuff that I had in the parts bin, and found this power pack. Would it work for N scale trains? I just plan on using it during the early phase of the layout and plan on upgrading later to something newer. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

I think it will work.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

It will work.However,it can supply up to 18 Volts in DC while 12V is sufficient for N scale,just identify the 12V point on the throttle control and make it a "not to exceed" point.It is not useful to go beyond anyway.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

It will work. I have one and have used it fro HO and N. 18 volts will make many N scale locos fly off the track so it is unlikely you will use it at full voltage. Don


----------



## marc1kim (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys. I take out my multi meter and mark off 12v on the throttle.


----------



## marc1kim (Apr 29, 2013)

I got out my trusty volt meter, the voltage stays at a constant 17.9 volts no matter where the throttle is set. I switched to amps, and as I increased throttle the amperage went up from 0 to 22.1 DCma


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I would not recommend using any toy set grade power pack, they simply are not designed to control power well and, more than likely, will spike anything you have to run on it.


----------



## fred up (Apr 29, 2013)

In order to get accurate meter readings you need a load on it.


----------

